# What age when he/she wanted out?



## OutofEnergy (Nov 6, 2012)

I am currently separated from my wife at her request. I'm 38, she's 37 and we have been married for 11 years. She says she has been unhappy for 3 years. 2 children.

I'm not trying to get people upset here, but I'm wondering if part of people's marital problems are attributable at all to their ages?

It just seems like their are so many couples in their late 30's having problems. Is their a common thread somewhere? 

Do we change as we get older and that causes relationships to fail? After 7 years of marriage, do we get bored and frustrated? Do we subscribe to throw away marriages in a way that we didn't 30 years ago as a society?

I'd love to get people's feedback. I'm just trying to repair my marriage like many people here and am looking for anything to grasp on to for hope.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't think it has much to do with age, really. I think it has somewhat more to do with how long you've been married, although that certainly isn't a for sure thing.

I think focusing on your individual issues will have better results than looking for reasons through generalizations.


----------



## Amyd (Nov 12, 2012)

OutofEnergy said:


> I am currently separated from my wife at her request. I'm 38, she's 37 and we have been married for 11 years. She says she has been unhappy for 3 years. 2 children.
> 
> I'm not trying to get people upset here, but I'm wondering if part of people's marital problems are attributable at all to their ages?
> 
> ...


Sorry you're going through a hard time. Don't be so quick to end the marriage it might just be a bad patch. Me and my husband go through them all the time.


----------



## davew (Nov 13, 2012)

It is the late 30's for us.
In my opinion now this I am sure is dependant upon each situation but women want that settle down life and to be wanted, family all that when they are younger.
Men want woohoo party.
As we get older and have more responsibilities, men settle women start wondering.
Now that's my opinion and true for a lot that I have researched.
I am sure an awful lot of women on here will disagree though and say us men have mid life crises. I think its a possibility that the women are having them more and more now.


----------



## OutofEnergy (Nov 6, 2012)

davew said:


> It is the late 30's for us.
> In my opinion now this I am sure is dependant upon each situation but women want that settle down life and to be wanted, family all that when they are younger.
> Men want woohoo party.
> As we get older and have more responsibilities, men settle women start wondering.
> ...


I agree with that wondering (and wandering). My wife got a motorcycle last year and rode for the first time ever. She put 12,000 miles on it in one year and we live where it snows. She was running alright. It's my job to try to reel her back in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## davew (Nov 13, 2012)

It's hard. I am there now in the same situation with my wife.


----------



## OutofEnergy (Nov 6, 2012)

davew said:


> It's hard. I am there now in the same situation with my wife.


I think that's where we need to come in and put our foot down and man up. I haven't done that with my wife ever and she became real selfish. I need to stop being so accommodating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Always thought around the age of 30, then once again around the age of 50. This varies depending on timing of hormonal changes. Everyone is different. first wife had little interest in sex when she was in her 20's. She got interested right around 30 and that's when we split. Second wife was interested in sex when I met her at about 40 and we were at similar levels of desire. As she got closer to 50, her levels of desire went up and mine went down. Nature, I guess. There wouldn't be a market for ED treatment if these were not facts of life. That security second wife felt when we were married was still there, however, she perceived it differently. Things which were non-issues became important. Things which were important became non-issues. Other things played a part however, not what most folks think. Many things are done to protect the business and reputation which built the business.

As a man, I was like all other men, hot and heavy in my 20's and not so interested in my 40's and now I am 50.


----------

